

Ask HN: Need help solving simultaneous nonlinear equations - mikem09122

I am trying to solve these following equations for x and y in terms of constants a, b, Q, c and C<p>(1) exp(a)<i>(x+y+Q)^b + exp(a)</i>b<i>x</i>(x+y+Q)^(b-1) – c = 0<p>(2) exp(a)<i>(x+y+Q)^b + exp(a)</i>b<i>y</i>(x+y+Q)^(b-1) – C = 0<p>I've attempted several approaches, also using iterative methods, but have not found a solution.<p>Any help would be greatly appreciated!
======
sgk284
Be honest. Is this a homework assignment?

~~~
mikem09122
No, it's part of a model I'm working on for a thesis.

